# El Cuerpo de Vigilancia



## Mejsy

Nevíte náhodou někdo, jak by se to dalo přeložit do češtiny - El Cuerpo de Vigilancia byl částí policie ve Španělsku na přelom 19. a 20. století, a pravděpodoběn se zabývali např. vyšetřováním vražd.
Napadá mě něco jako Dozorčí národní policejní sbor, nevím. Nebo to bylo něco jako tajní? Kdyby náhodou někdo věděl, díky za odpověď.


----------



## Emys

El Cuerpo de VIGILANCIA, Fue un Cuerpo no uniformado, concebido como Policía Judicial y como una Policía Técnica y de Investigación.
• En 1906, se fusiona con el Cuerpo de VIGILANCIA, un Cuerpo creado en 1896 y que dependía de las Audiencias Provinciales, el Cuerpo de Policía Judicial. Este Cuerpo fue creado para luchar contra el anarquismo en Madrid y Barcelona, pero el experimento no funcionó y se fusiono con el Cuerpo de Vigilancia.
• Con la llegada de la Segunda Republica, en 1931, el Cuerpo de Vigilancia paso a denominarse Cuerpo de Investigación y Vigilancia.

Podle definice by to mohlo být něco jako kriminálka. Název bych nepřekládala, spíš ho jen vysvětlila.


----------



## morior_invictus

Zdravim Mejsy,

Já bych to asi také raději nechal v původním znění.
Pokud bych to ale musel přeložit, tak asi jako:
_Orgán dozoru nad veřejným pořádkem_ - to bylo asi něco jako u nás Veřejná Bezpečnost.


----------



## Tchesko

Ne, podle zdroje, který uvádí Emys, nešlo o dozor nad veřejným pořádkem. Ten měl na starost "El Cuerpo de SEGURIDAD":
_El nuevo modelo policial, introducía una importante modificación: “LA  DIVISIÓN DE LA POLICÍA GUBERNATIVA ESPAÑOLA EN DOS CUERPOS: EL CUERPO DE  VIGILANCIA Y EL CUERPO DE SEGURIDAD”.
El Cuerpo de VIGILANCIA, Fue un Cuerpo no uniformado, concebido como  Policía Judicial y como una Policía Técnica y de Investigación.
El Cuerpo de SEGURIDAD, fué un Cuerpo, armado y uniformado, de  organización y estructura militar, y cuyos componentes estaban sometidos  al Código de Justicia Militar. El Jefe tenia que ser un Coronel del  Ejercito o de la Guardia Civil y sus mandos eran todos militares,  destinados en comisión de servicio en el Cuerpo de Seguridad. Su función era mantener la tranquilidad publica y la observancia de las Leyes en el interior de las poblaciones.
_Takže opravdu spíš kriminálka (zabývající se vyšetřováním...).


----------



## morior_invictus

Tchesko said:


> Takže opravdu spíš kriminálka (zabývající se vyšetřováním...).


Asi jste blíže skutečnosti jako já.  Nechtěl jsem to zužovat jen na kriminálku, protože tento orgán měl na starosti i jiné forenzní vědy než jen kriminalistiku, tak jsem to zobecnil.  No to tam pak, jak jste správně napsali, vstupuje „_El Cuerpo de Seguridad“_, který to celé komplikuje. Nechme to tedy raději v původním znění.


----------

